# When a pax accepts a surge fare



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

are they given a total fare estimate or just told it will be 2x or whatever?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

They get the total. When they are requesting it will say something like "you're fare may be higher than normal", or something like that. But it gives them the total they will pay based on their destination.

You can always open up your app when it's surging, select a destination and get up to the point when you would request a ride. This way you know what the pax sees
Also, I recommend taking an Uber ride if you never have, so you know what the pax sees on their end fromt he requesting, during ride and rating after ride.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> They get the total. When they are requesting it will say something like "you're fare may be higher than normal", or something like that. But it gives them the total they will pay based on their destination.
> 
> You can always open up your app when it's surging, select a destination and get up to the point when you would request a ride. This way you know what the pax sees
> Also, I recommend taking an Uber ride if you never have, so you know what the pax sees on their end fromt he requesting, during ride and rating after ride.


Than how are they biotching an moaning about a $400 new years eve fare if they knew up front the price and ordered the higher priced vehicle, and pretending they didn't know who much they would be charged?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Only thing I can think of is they use Uber a lot and don't pay attention to the price. They kind of know how much it normally is.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Only thing I can think of is they use Uber a lot and don't pay attention to the price. They kind of know how much it normally is.


I think in her case it was like a 10 mile ride but they dropped someone off and added a destination or something. still I hate Uber but I also hate pax that know they are being overcharged, accept it and then run to the news telling everyone they were cheated, which they were, but they agreed to it.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

(in my market, not usa) 

That time it just said 3.4X, instead of 'prices are a bit higher due to demand' or 'prices are a lot higher..' (something like that). Hence Uber 'X' . You could still see an estimate but......... Not if you didn't fill in a destination. Was way more common for people to not fill in the destination than nowadays.


----------

